# worms? what are these?



## Phatgrower (Jun 10, 2009)

The leaves develop these symptoms.  Does anyone recognize what could cause this?  There are no caterpillars of any kind anywhere, unless those orange looking things are them.  Anyone ever hear of morgellons disease?


----------



## Six (Jun 10, 2009)

Dang...cant find no critters? Look with a magnifier....could be somethin small...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont think your plant had morgellons disese


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 11, 2009)

Set this pic to your background (blow it up big) and take a close look at what's attacking my plants.  If someone else can diagnose the problem, I'm all ears.  There are no critters, except what you see in my photos.  Believe me, I have looked.  These exact same symptoms and affects have been ruining my strains for 5 years now...  I really hope someone can help identify the critters... 

View attachment morgie and plant.bmp


----------



## wrathkill (Jun 11, 2009)

it looks like your plants gettin fryed how close are  the lights are you in or out door?


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 11, 2009)

The 3rd pic is a typical bump, like a little red bump on your skin.  
The 2nd pic is what those bumps turn into after years of growth.
The 1st pic is the nanoworm.  I have videos on youtube that show these worms moving.  username: TheRealPhatgrower.  Check out the videos, the threads are nanonematodes. 

View attachment 20090210_134011.bmp


View attachment scab before removal.bmp


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 11, 2009)

The lights are on movers, 12 inches away from plants.  1000 watt
This damage occurs mainly in low-light areas, so it seems


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2009)

Am I too stoned or do I need a nap?

***?

Edit: Sorry, Mods, didn't know um-um-um was a no-no.


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just trying to argue my case here by showing some pics.  Those 2 fuzzballs BITE!!!  I didn't feel any more biting after I rubbed them out with salt n vapor rub


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2009)

Didn't this thread start off talking about those slug fed leaves in your initial post?  But then you go on to talk about what you think you've got in your skin?  Man, I usually do pretty well understanding what people write no matter how convoluted, but honest to G, this is kinda....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 11, 2009)

i am so :confused2: 

have you seen bugs on your plants or on your skin


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 12, 2009)

Read my posts carefully, then research morgellons -  
I think I'm pretty straightforward with my language.  The pics I posted pretty much ARE THE BUGS or, more precisely, nanoworms.  If you look at the nanoworm picture, what you're seeing is the thread-structure tearing through the plant's surface, which allows the symbiotic fungus to attack the plants... at least that's my theory.  

And I never mentioned slugs, pencilhead.  What is in the pics IS what is eating my plants.  If I start off with a new strain, it's a matter of months before they get it.  LOOK AT THE PICS, there are no other creatures eating my plants, just the ones I've shown you.

Check out my videos!  PLEASE TRY TO IDENTIFY THAT NEMATODE NANOWORM.  And morgellons is real, I know that the common person couldn't fathom such a thing, welcome to 2009.


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is some of the damage that rips open leaves.  Can anyone identify this?  I'm beginning to doubt the intellectual integrity of this board.  Either it can be identified by someone or it can't, plain and simple.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Phat 

It looks like Fusarium oxysporum.

5 years you have had it, dont you think its time to grow somewhere else?

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 12, 2009)

Phatgrower said:
			
		

> Read my posts carefully, then research morgellons -
> I think I'm pretty straightforward with my language. The pics I posted pretty much ARE THE BUGS or, more precisely, nanoworms. If you look at the nanoworm picture, what you're seeing is the thread-structure tearing through the plant's surface, which allows the symbiotic fungus to attack the plants... at least that's my theory.
> 
> And I never mentioned slugs, pencilhead. What is in the pics IS what is eating my plants. If I start off with a new strain, it's a matter of months before they get it. LOOK AT THE PICS, there are no other creatures eating my plants, just the ones I've shown you.
> ...


 
Welcome aboard.  I'll just head on down the road and find some people who maybe write for a living and see how they do it  When I'm less COMMON I'll come back to your thread and watch in utter amazement at your superior logic.  Glad you showed up--we just lost a very superior individual and he might have been sorely missed if you hadn't turned up.  We won't even discuss the lack of cohesion in your communication when I come back.  Have fun.


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 12, 2009)

It doesn't matter where I go, this is my third location, and always the same thing happens.  It comes from my body, believe it or not.  I've had morgellons since 1990, and doctors don't help, I gave up on doctors in 1999, they are as blind as any common citizen.  I'm 0 foor 9 on getting any doctor to EVEN TAKE A LOOK AT MY SKIN!  No funding is granted for research on this disease.  That's first hand from Dr. Kilini, a Stanford researcher.  He told me he has applied for funding/grants/etc  and is denied the grants.  Strange but true.

Well, PH, I hope you can follow my language, I SAY EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN.  I understand if you have trouble putting together the picture I have built, it is hard to fathom what I am showing you. 






View attachment blurrt.bmp


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 12, 2009)

Google 'Staninger Hildegarde' for a good read on the nanotech disease known as morgellons.

www
silentsuperbug
com
 is a good site as well, it won't let me post a URL, sorry


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 12, 2009)

My 3 year old daughter has independently described the symptoms to me, my daughter was really upset when she had to tell me that it feels like bugs are crawling in her eyes in the morning time.  This was before I started growing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

Phatgrower said:
			
		

> Set this pic to your background (blow it up big) and take a close look at what's attacking my plants. If someone else can diagnose the problem, I'm all ears. There are no critters, except what you see in my photos. Believe me, I have looked. These exact same symptoms and affects have been ruining my strains for 5 years now... I really hope someone can help identify the critters...






			
				Phatgrower said:
			
		

> Here is some of the damage that rips open leaves. Can anyone identify this? I'm beginning to doubt the intellectual integrity of this board. Either it can be identified by someone or it can't, plain and simple.







			
				Phatgrower said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter where I go, this is my third location, and always the same thing happens. It comes from my body, believe it or not. I've had morgellons since 1990, and doctors don't help, I gave up on doctors in 1999, they are as blind as any common citizen. I'm 0 foor 9 on getting any doctor to EVEN TAKE A LOOK AT MY SKIN! No funding is granted for research on this disease. That's first hand from Dr. Kilini, a Stanford researcher. He told me he has applied for funding/grants/etc and is denied the grants. Strange but true.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, PH, I hope you can follow my language, I SAY EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN. I understand if you have trouble putting together the picture I have built, it is hard to fathom what I am showing you.




So in reality you knew all along what in your mind is causing it.


This is a very interesting read ...


hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgellons

eace:


----------



## hanfhead (Jun 12, 2009)

:48: 

















:confused2:


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, I can't say I knew all along.... I just need confirmation, and awareness.  It only takes a few million dollars, why are they denying funds for this research?  It is so weird, I really don't know what to think.  Denial is the only way to cope with this disease... I am hoping someone could identify it as a known fungus or nematode, and then I could rest easy...  IDK


----------



## hanfhead (Jun 13, 2009)

So your 3 year old daughter described the symptoms to you before you started growing, 5 years ago?


Interesting.


----------



## Phatgrower (Jun 13, 2009)

She's 8 now, my bag.  When she was 3, she independently described the exact same things I had been experiencing for 15 years.   
 Anybody got any suggestions on what to use on the plants?  I've started spraying with neem oil, and an initial spraying of Serenade...  can anyone suggest something else that would be good to use?  I will stick with neem oil for a few weeks and keep you updated..


----------

